# what filter, can't decide



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I know its been discussed before but I'll ask again. Very indecisive on my filter upgrade. I have a 55 gal with 14 total fish. Currently running a penguin 200 and magnum 350 canister. I have been looking at: filstar xp3, eheim 2217, and aquatop ac400. In that order. I might forget about the ac400 and go with one of the other 2. Whats some opinions on the rena and eheim. ? I will most likely do away with the penguin and keep running the magnum. Im looking for the best overall between the 2.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

eheim 2217


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm running an XP4 on my 55 gallon aqarium and I like everything about it. I got mine for 100 bucks on craigslist and I will probably get an XP3 for my 40 gallon breeder as they are about 105$ online.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

*** heard good things about both and the price is real similar. Much cheaper online than in a store. Should gph be a concern at all. The xp has a little more. Im keeping that in mind in case my magnum craps out on me. Its pushing 18 years old. So whatever I get could potentially be the only filter for awhile. (The magnum keeps on rockin though)


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

In response to GPH a concern...
If you were buying a race car would horse power be a concern? Of course GPH is important, the more water your filter processes the more waste it can remove. Of course their are other concerns like ease of use, media capacity, price, durability, etc...but I definetly look at GPH when I buy a filter and use it as a good way to determine which one is a better value and I go by GPH and not by thier advertised aquarium size. Like "up to x gallons" because GPH is a better way to tell what your getting than what a manufacture recommends thier filter can handle. Keep in mind the size of the filter as I can't even fit an XP3 under my 55 gallon stand. I knew this before I bought my filter so I said what the heck, and got the XP4 lol. New stand coming soon lol. Also I didn't mean to sound rude, I just strongly feel GPH is important lol. I love the baskets of the XP4 too, really big to fit whatever you want, while still having the convience of having your media seperated for easier removal/cleaning.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Not rude at all. That was why I had thought about the aquatop. That has best flow for the price but I think eheim and the xp are better in quality. (?) At least thats what *** gathered from reading on them. I also wanted best gph but after thinking about it, do I need 450gph if im running a magnum 350 in conjunction? Thats why im indecisive. I think either way - eheim or rena I'll be upgrading. So which is easier, cheaper to maintain, and provides the best water quality? I guess if there was a clear cut answer to that there would be only one filter out there


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

The XP3 has more media capacity than the ehiem I think (I could be wrong). The aquatop's are a pain in the you know what to prime from what I heard, that's why most people opt to fill it up first. It is also more prone to leaks in my opinion. I think either filter would be just fine. The ehiem would be quieter and honestly probably more reliable overall but you never know, just like with anything else. The XP3 does have a few "issues" such as it doesn't come with a spray bar or regulator valve (not a big deal to me). I think the intake is a little short too. You can get micro bubbles with the XP3 and air in the canister but usually the fix is just to unplug the filter, shake it gently and then undo one of the corner fastner things and the water rushes in the canister and air is eliminated. Quickly close it as it will gush out if you are too slow. Basically sometimes after I service the filter I have to do this once to get the water level all the way to the top of the canister housing. Also the quick disconnects can be broken if you aren't careful and if your seal goea out in the quick disconnect intake or outtake part, water will leak out of the power cord area. Obviously you have to make sure the top of the canister is seated correctlt by snapping down opposite corners of the lid while closing it to make sure it sits flush. I haven't ever had a leak with mine, but I thought I would go over all the "flaws" so you can decide for yourself. Like I said I love the filter and if you understand how it works you can fix little problems like microbubbles and prevent other ones like being careful when disconnecting the disconnect. I honestly am thinking about getting an ehiem too for my 40 gallon breeder just to try out a different filter but I don't want to loose any GPH lol. Oh yea I also like to look up actual GPH vs rated GPH of the filters. From what i've read the aquatops/sun suns are overrated and get a much lower flow rate than advertised even after calculation head and media and what not. Just what I read, but I believe it to be true. The XP3 and the ehiem too I believe are 0 bypass, which means the water must flow through all the media in order to get out. Again from what I read, the aquatops/sunsun can be prone to bypass where some of the water that gets sucked into the intake goes directly out the output hose. Also I've noticed that heavier debris tends to settle at the bottom of my XP4, keeping it from clogging pre-maturely. IMO go with the ehiem or the XP3 and you will be set, the eheim will be a little less finicky but both will do an awesome job for your setup.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow that was a good response. Wasnt sure if the xp came with spraybar. I would like one but could always add. Too bad the magnum has next to no media space. That thing is a tank - no leaks, no brakes notw a single issue in 18 years. Still original seals and hoses. I appreciate all the input I think ill go with the fx5... just kidding. Im gonna look up some prices and hopefully order tomorrow. Thanks a bunch


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup that's what I was thinking, the good ol FX5...or better yet a pond filter. Lol Jk. I don't know if I made your choice harder or worse but let us know what you decide and how it works out. I didn't mean too be too hard on the XP series filters either but was just being honest. Usually if you have a little common sense and either know how to trouble shoot and/or use google to look it up you will realise getting the right results/mininimizing the risks of getting a leak or breaking something will be very minimal. Lol I'm kind of wierd though I tend to type random stuff into google like "rena xp leaking" and figure out why other peoples filters are leaking so I will know what to look for (many times user error).


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i got 3 xp3. no issues for over a year and a half or so. thumbs crossed now


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been running the same pair of xp3 filters on my 125 for 11 years with no issues at all. Not sure about new ones but mine all came with spraybar capability. They are IMHO great filters.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea they stopped selling them with spraybars and a regulator valve when they changed the packaging to say API filstar XP-S, XP-M, XP-L and XP-XL which is the exact same canister as the rena XP1, XP2, XP3 and XP4. You can buy the spray bar seperately though.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

FX5 is probably a little too much filter for a 55. I run both Rena's and Eheim's on my tanks and give both the highest recommendation. As stated the Rena's no longer include a spray bar however they probably offer the best bang for the buck in the marketplace.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, ordered a xp3. The description and pic is a rena so let's see what I get and if it has spraybar. If not whats the best place to order it from or is a diy just as easy. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

to get factory spraybar for the rena you could either go on their website and order it or go through Drsfostersmiths or big als or possibly Kens fish. Also look at that online auction site. 99% of the parts for my filters come from there. Buy filters that do not work or have broken pieces for next to nothing. Then combine them to make good filters and or use parts to fix ones you have.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool, thanks for info


----------



## tchoke (Dec 1, 2013)

not one of your choices but i recently ordered an aquatop cf500
for the price gph i dont think it can be beat. tons of reviews online on it too


----------

